

Ask HN: How do you get ideas for projects? - gumbo72

Rigth now I've been a while without any idea about what to code, so my habilities are getting worse. Any ideas?
======
ohashi
It varies. Often times I find myself doing something completely unrelated and
an idea will pop into my head. It has even happened while sleeping (I woke up
with an idea just begging to be explored).

The only consistent thing I've noticed is that ideas come to me when I am
struggling or unhappy. Those are the ideas of the 'this could be improved'
variety.

If you aren't coming up even with those, well, you can get outside help for
ideas. Try attending a startup weekend. Listen to other people's ideas. What
do you like? What don't you like? Why? Could you do it better? Start asking
yourself (or even others) questions about them and see where it takes you.

------
SuperChihuahua
Hello! It's common to be out of ideas so I've tried to collect everything
about ideas here: <http://www.ideaoverload.com/>

Happy idea hunting!

------
Egregore
I don't know, I have a lot of ideas for projects, the problem is to find the
right one to work on. I think it's the compromise between ideas you like to
work on and things people need.

------
j45
Ideas for projects (hobbies) are often different than ideas for products
(startup)

I look at the problems people face.

What I face, what others face, what customers face.

Then, I try to imagine how it should be. I get input from someone who deals
with the problem every day if I don't think I know enough about the subtle
details.

Now I have a chance to build something, how it should be. I try to solve it.

